# Was gonna say�



## wasgonnasay (Apr 14, 2009)

*Was gonna say®*

Hello ...

I am interested in linking my site to an online store, or sell my t-shirts on an online store. I am interested in hearing of anyone who has experience doing business with second party stores, as well as any recommendations. Has anyone sold on Etsy?

Also, thinking about doing a pay per click on yahoo, or maybe facebook etc. any opinions on this?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Was gonna say®*



> Has anyone sold on Etsy?


This link should help: etsy related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> Also, thinking about doing a pay per click on yahoo, or maybe facebook etc. any opinions on this?


If you use the search box at the top of the page and search for facebook, you should find some good experiences posted.

Also look in the marketing section of the forum here:
T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums

It also helps if you put the exact question you have in the "Title" area when you create a new post. It will help you find answers and help those with the answers know what question is in your post.


----------

